# Early season gear impressions - three boards and two bindings



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks, I hesitated about the RC c3 (ended up with the asymulator, which seems right considering your review!) 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Totally agree with your assessment of the *Nitro Team Pro *bindings. After overly-scrutinizing a plethora of top-shelf bindings (Lien AT's, Vices, A-8's, Genesis', Mercurys, Pilots) the Nitro Team Pro's found a "forever home" on my resort daily driver Flagship. I just absolutely love the fit and response and quality feel from these boot/board attachment devices. My ONLY qualm is the mini-disc.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

toaster said:


> Totally agree with your assessment of the *Nitro Team Pro *bindings. After overly-scrutinizing a plethora of top-shelf bindings (Lien AT's, Vices, A-8's, Genesis', Mercurys, Pilots) the Nitro Team Pro's found a "forever home" on my resort daily driver Flagship. I just absolutely love the fit and response and quality feel from these boot/board attachment devices. My ONLY qualm is the mini-disc.


What do you not like about the mini disk?


----------

